# ECA Stack Dosage Recommendations



## cbm3384 (Dec 3, 2012)

I picked up some generic bronchial asthma relief tablets (Walgreens generic version actually has Ephedrine HCL, not sulfate), caffeine, and aspirin to put together my own ECA stack. If anyone has done this before, what dosages of each would you recommend?

Thanks,
CBM


----------



## g0re (Dec 3, 2012)

Any reason not to buy a pre made stack from this sites sponsor?


----------



## cbm3384 (Dec 3, 2012)

g0retekz said:


> Any reason not to buy a pre made stack from this sites sponsor?



I prefer to buy locally when I can.


----------



## theminister (Dec 3, 2012)

Buy from the site sponsor, its cheap as hell and really effective


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 3, 2012)

Low dose buffered aspirin for sure, but they have doses listed on sponsor. It's legit too


----------



## cbm3384 (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions on my source, but I've already purchased everything. I have decided to go with the following dose (3 times daily):

25mg Ephedrine HCL (82% by weight = 20.5mg Ephedrine)
1/2 325mg Aspirin (~162mg)
200mg Caffeine

Took it already this morning, feeling a little jittery but nothing I can't handle. Definitely awake!


----------



## pirovoliko (Dec 3, 2012)

doses seem right to me


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 3, 2012)

Don't bother with the asprin. Add in yohimbine (optional) and make sure you are taking fish oil.


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 3, 2012)

Ya that's too much aspirin daily. Really. Get the 81 mg buffered


----------



## cbm3384 (Dec 6, 2012)

Ok, dropped the Aspirin. 3 days in on this stack, 3 times daily, and no issues with the jitters or sleeping.


----------



## SuperBane (Dec 9, 2012)

Anyone ever dose this up as tolerances build? the eph?


----------



## cbm3384 (Dec 27, 2012)

This stack is working like a charm for me. I have dropped about 8 lbs since I started, not sure on bf%. To reiterate, here's my stack:

3 Time Daily:
25mg Ephedrine HCL (82% by weight = 20.5mg Ephedrine)
200mg Caffeine


----------

